# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  converion d'un champ numrique au format Heure-Minutes sur Cristal report V10

## ERIC_O

Bonjour,

Je suis  la recherche d'une fonction qui me permettrai de transformer un champ numrique (champ de calcul) au format Date-Minutes sous un tat cristal report V10.
Exemple : 19.10 doit devenir 19h06mn

Merci par avance pour votre concours et votre support.
Eric

----------


## luc_chivas

```

```

----------

